# Cameras stolen or vandalized?



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I am just curious to know how many people have had thier trail cameras stolen or vandalized. I know I will hear from mostly those that have had these issues happen to them, but it would be interesting to hear from the people that have used them for years and had no issues. Thanks.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I confess I vandalized a camera once. But I intend to vandalize any camera if it takes a picture of me and I have to vandalize it to get the card.

You want a picture of me, visit my website and give me $20. Autograph is an additional $10. Skin pics are negotiable.

If your name and number are on the camera, I'll contact you so you can get your card back. Feel free to sue me.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, I did not expect that reply coming out of the gate. Why do you have issues with a camera taking your picture?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

:behindsofa:

Witness protection program? Or just a holier than thou attitude to think your pic is actually worth $20?

Hate to break it to you but in this day and age there are cameras everywhere. You can't go to the store without being on camera anymore. Better double layer that tin foil hat if you're gonna survive.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

heaven forbid someone thinking the mountains are a place of solitude and an escape from city life and not expecting recording devices running 24/7 on a tree. but one can only dream I guess.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

I have used them for about six years I have had them in high traffic areas and far away places never had a problem I even had people sitting in a ground blind ten feet from my camera when I went to gather it and they never knew it was there somebody left a note one time saying they had a big bull tag and wanted to know what I was after left his email so I sent him the picturesof the bulls I had and told him id back out of the area I was only chasing deer


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

KineKilla said:


> :behindsofa:
> 
> Witness protection program? Or just a holier than thou attitude to think your pic is actually worth $20?
> 
> Hate to break it to you but in this day and age there are cameras everywhere. You can't go to the store without being on camera anymore. Better double layer that tin foil hat if you're gonna survive.


When you go in a store you are going on _their _property, they can do what they want on _their _property. Trail cams are normally placed on _public _property.
If you were at the park playing with your kids and someone was standing there taking pictures of you what would your response be?


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I put my trail cameras far enough away from the beaten path that if someone did come across them they would be there for the same reason I was and show some respect and leave them be. 
I hate that some people feel either entitled to taking my property because they think they deserve it more or vandalizing it because they don't have any respect for anyone. Who cares if your picture was taken by a camera in the woods. I don't care if mine was, more than likely they will pop the card in their laptop and delete it anyways.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I had a cow elk vandalize one once. I had pictures of the herd walking by right up until all you saw was brown hair as they knocked the camera off the tree beside the trail.

I don't know if I killed the exact offender, but I killed one at that spot, so I put the word out to the rest of them, don't mess with my stuff.

Interestingly, I had one catch on fire a couple of days ago, it's burned up inside and melted the card. Strange!!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have had elk lick my camera, and twice take it right off the tree. 
But in 10 or 11 years mine have never been messed with. 
My place is private, but there is plenty of people kicking around.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Cooky said:


> When you go in a store you are going on _their _property, they can do what they want on _their _property. Trail cams are normally placed on _public _property.
> If you were at the park playing with your kids and someone was standing there taking pictures of you what would your response be?


anyone can legally take pictures of you, if your on public property....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*?!*

Am I on the wrong thread because this response looks like one belonging in the thread of childish and unsportsmanlike things that "sportsmen" do like a new reality series. If we are real sportsmen who are real go-getters certainly there couldn't possibly be a camera way up where I hunt way farther out than those losers who never leave the road with their ATV's and trail cams...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I always thought it would be funny to replace someone's memory card with one that is full of unicorns, Bigfoot, and other mythical creatures. Boy I'd like to see their face when they looked at the pics!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I always thought it would be funny to replace someone's memory card with one that is full of unicorns, Bigfoot, and other mythical creatures.


And Utah wolves.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I meant no offense but vandals are second only to thieves in my book. 

We could start up another "abandonment of property" thread but that's not the point here. You are on public property, as are they. The rights of the passerby do not trump the rights of the camera placer. Those lands are for all to use how they see fit. So long as they are not harming you, your property or your well being then what gives someone that right to strike out at them? Are your rights to privacy on public property (no such thing) of higher importance than their free use of the same land?

I've said my peace and so to each their own. Vandalize as you wish. It's the risk people take when placing their stuff on public land...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> I meant no offense but vandals are second only to thieves in my book.
> 
> We could start up another "abandonment of property" thread but that's not the point here. You are on public property, as are they. The rights of the passerby do not trump the rights of the camera placer. Those lands are for all to use how they see fit. So long as they are not harming you, your property or your well being then what gives someone that right to strike out at them? Are your rights to privacy on public property (no such thing) of higher importance than their free use of the same land?
> 
> I've said my peace and so to each their own. Vandalize as you wish. It's the risk people take when placing their stuff on public land...


I concur, if I see any UBA trucks with their mirror facing me and it gets my image I will be vandalizing it too, eye for an eye. -O,-


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

People who use trail cams responsibly avoid irresponsible people who would mess with the property of others. People who blatantly put their cameras in conspicuous places deserve what they get, though I would never touch someone else's property. 

I have had cameras out for years and NEVER gotten pics of anyone besides myself and the animals I'm after. 

People who use the "taking pictures in public" argument need to check themselves. What if I walked up in the store and started taking pictures of your wife and daughter? Would you repeat your sentiment then? Nope, you'd be pissed at someone doing something totally legal because it was disrespectful and made you feel uncomfortable. Some folks feel the same way about getting their picture taken while enjoying the outdoors. Try thinking of others sometime. Try respecting the wishes of others sometime. Try seeing things from someone else's perspective sometime. 

Like a broken record I have always said; appropriately placed trail cams have never caused an issue.-------SS


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I just smile and wave, I am sure my pics are the first ones deleted by the operator.

I just don't think you are that important.;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

bowgy said:


> I just smile and wave, I am sure my pics are the first ones deleted by the operator.
> 
> I just don't think you are that important.;-)


 I found a trail camera locked to a tree yesterday. The limb it was locked to wasn't very big and could easily be broken off to get to the camera. Anyway, I don't use trail cameras but they don't bother me and I would never steal or vandalize one. I did jump around in front of it though.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Finn, Your comment surprises me... And to two likes that it got...


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I had my very first camera stolen. Problem solved:










Besides people posing for my cameras on rare occasion, the only human vandalism I've ever had, besides the first camera walking off, was Troy Knapp putting sticks and bark up in front of a couple of my cameras that were too close to one of his camps. Bears have been a pain this year destroying two and damaging one.

Find one and get the five digit number on the hood along with my phone number and I'll send you some of photos from it along with your picture and then I'll delete it from my computer. Vandalize my cameras, and you've just wasted more effort to be an asshat than I did putting it up and checking it every week.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Cooky said:


> When you go in a store you are going on _their _property, they can do what they want on _their _property. Trail cams are normally placed on _public _property.
> If you were at the park playing with your kids and someone was standing there taking pictures of you what would your response be?


 Actually that's a funny thing. If you are in a public place, a photographer has the legal right to take your picture. He or she are completely allowed to record the happenings on what should be reasonably considered a public place. Now, as a professional photographer, I can tell you that we tend to have a lot more tact than that, but from a strictly* legal* perspective, in public, your actions and image become a public affair.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I've used trail cameras for years, and until last year never had a problem with them being vandalized or stolen. Last year however, was a banner year. From the same general location I lost a camera, another party that hunts that area during the rifle season lost a camera, and from a completely separate area I had an entire treestand get "borrowed" 

I honestly don't understand what happened to common courtesy. These days it's perfectly normal to catch a picture of someone approaching your camera, then another as they leave with 10 images selectively erased after they check the card for any usable information. That would be like me going through your car to see what information I could find just because it was parked in a public place. 

It seems to me like people were at lot more honorable a few generations back than the entitled, morally bankrupt percentage of people willing to dispense with any kind of courtesy to get what they want.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't had any cameras stolen or messed with in the last 3 years. I have had the occasional hunter walk past but most don't appear to see them.
I've been know to pop the sd card on unlocked cameras and see what's on them but never delete anything.
I don't think you can walk by any water hole and not see at least one or two cameras and I've seen four or more on some.
If getting your picture taken bothers you don't leave the house. There are cameras everywhere.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I always thought it would be funny to replace someone's memory card with one that is full of unicorns, Bigfoot, and other mythical creatures. Boy I'd like to see their face when they looked at the pics!


Great idea!!

.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't hunt for trail camera's that seems as gay as shed hunting. However, you leave personal property on a mountain and something happens, tough luck.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

goonsquad said:


> I don't hunt for trail camera's that seems as gay as shed hunting. However, you leave personal property on a mountain and something happens, tough luck.


Because people don't have the common decency to leave them alone. Public land or not, if it isnt yours, dont touch it.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I ran into one last weekend. We walked up and took a close look at it and then smiled and waived as we left.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

bugchuker said:


> Because people don't have the common decency to leave them alone. Public land or not, if it isnt yours, dont touch it.


And I don't, however I understand that when I leave my stuff out in the wilderness it may not be there when I come back. The day I find a treestand abandoned in the woods is the day it comes off that tree and thrown into a garbage bin at the bottom of the trail.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

goonsquad said:


> And I don't, however I understand that when I leave my stuff out in the wilderness it may not be there when I come back. The day I find a treestand abandoned in the woods is the day it comes off that tree and thrown into a garbage bin at the bottom of the trail.


Do I need to once again post the definition of "abandoned"? Just because you find something in the woods doesn't always means someone has left it there never to retrieve or use it again. Stands are popping up left and right this time of year. Leave it alone, it isn't your's.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

goonsquad said:


> And I don't, however I understand that when I leave my stuff out in the wilderness it may not be there when I come back. The day I find a treestand abandoned in the woods is the day it comes off that tree and thrown into a garbage bin at the bottom of the trail.


How can you tell when it's abandoned? When the hunts are over and it's still up? When it's winter and covered in snow? When the tree has overgrown and it has become part of the tree?

Maybe the last time the hunter was walking out or before he was able to come back he/she was injured and is just waiting to heal up before they can hike back in and climb up and retrieve it.

How many days do you have to sit at the bottom of the tree before you decide it is indeed abandoned?

Too many if's for me, I would just leave it alone, if was there next season I may or may not report it. But I would not personally touch it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Actually if I came upon one and it was in a location that I wanted to hunt then I would be sitting in it looking for a deer or elk. Now if someone shows up and claims it is theirs they may need to prove it to me which I doubt that they could before I would move.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

pack it in, pack it out... leave it up and get it tossed.


----------

